# Baby Doves



## Edna (Mar 31, 2011)

The classroom doves are growing! We've been having parent-teacher conferences this week, and the students have been proudly explaining dove care to their families. I'm going to re-post the first baby picture for comparison.





This one was taken on Saturday. The girl, right, hatched one day before the boy, left. 




This is the girl, taken today. She has peach coloring in the centers of her wing feathers.




This is the boy, taken today. He has wild color (gray) in the centers of his wing feathers.




Two weeks ago they were still in the egg, and in another two weeks they'll be eating on their own and ready to leave their parents. Amazing!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Cameron (Mar 31, 2011)

that's pretty cool. my mom keeps doves also.


----------



## Laura (Mar 31, 2011)

you can tell male and fem this young with that wing color? wow..


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, it's amazing what 2 weeks can do! They are super cute!! What an amazing experience you are giving to your students!


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 1, 2011)

cool!


----------



## Edna (Apr 1, 2011)

Laura said:


> you can tell male and fem this young with that wing color? wow..



Not by wing color. It's by behavior. My daughter sexes them this way and is 100%. The girl is docile when handled, while the boy is already asserting himself and letting me know he wants order in his world! That their feathers are coming in different colors just makes it easy to tell which one I'm looking at.


----------



## Edna (Apr 1, 2011)

Laura said:


> you can tell male and fem this young with that wing color? wow..


My daughter sexes them by behavior and is 100% so far. These two are different colors too and that makes it easy to tell which one I'm looking at. The girl is docile when I handle her, while the boy is already asserting himself and letting me know that he wants order in his world!


----------



## Isa (Apr 1, 2011)

Very very interesting!! They are so cute, I love baby birds


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww look at the little cuties


----------



## aliza.wine (Aug 22, 2011)

Baby dove's looks like a broiler chicken.. LOL

But they are cute..


----------



## Kristina (Aug 26, 2011)

They are cute, lol.

Any updates Edna? I have had several babies since you posted this. Another peach, a fawn silky, a wildtype, a pied, and a white. Prolific little buggers  When we move I am going to build an even bigger aviary, and a screened in gazebo outdoors for them.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 27, 2011)

nice pics/ thanks for sharing


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 27, 2011)

Cute pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candy (Aug 27, 2011)

Those are very cute babies.


----------



## Bubba30 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Were I live they are alot of Ring necked mourning doves.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 27, 2011)

Ringnecks and Mournings are actually two separate species. Ringnecks descend from the the African Ringneck, Streptopelia roseogrisea, and the domesticated breed is called Streptopelia risoria. Mourning doves are Zenaida macroura, are indigenous to North America and are closely related to the Eared dove and Socorro dove. The Socorro dove is extinct in the wild and there are probably less than 100 purebreds in captivity.


----------

